# Frau baut Teich, aber die Technik



## Trinity (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich sehr sehr froh bin, dass es dieses Forum gibt, möchte ich meinen Schwimm-/Hundeteich kurz vorstellen 
Der Anfang war ein geerbtes Modderloch mit zwei stinkenen Hunden im Haus und da Hund nicht in die Waschmaschine passt  

Aufgrund der Bodensee-Wasserleitung kann und darf der Teich nur dort gebaut werden und der Filtergraben auch nur recht klein werden. Ist halt so.

Gut Bagger kommen lassen und die 30 Kubik Erde habe ich inzwischen schon im Garten verteilt.

Wegen meiner zwei Tauchprofis auf 4 Pfoten habe ich den tiefen Bereich genauer. Ein Dank an YouTube, wo man / frau das auf Bildchen anschauen kann. Hat den Härtetest Winter auch überstanden.

Die nächste Herausforderungen war / ist das sehr unebene Gelande, da ich auf 6m 30 cm Höhenunterschied habe. Denke denk. Da musste das Hirn arbeiten. 
Gut jetzt kommt an meins geplante “tiefe” Stelle eine Steinmauer, YouTube wird mir schon zeigen, wie ich die setzen muss.

Gerade bin ich am Pumpenschacht mauern und an den KG Rohren verlegen. Wieviel Gefälle darf muss die Leitung haben? Ach so viele Fragen, die mir im Leben noch nie begegnet sind. Aber man lernt nie aus 

Und wenn ich noch mein aktuelles Problem mit dem Skimmer lòse, na dann…. Bin ich happy. Das ganze soll in “Schwerkraft” laufen, sprich BA und Skimmer ins Ultrasieve und dann in den Filtergraben. In meinen Albträumen nachts läuft kein Tropfen durch die Rohre 

Aber wird schon, hoffe ich. Ist doch sehr viel aufwendiger und komplizierter als Gefacht. Respekt an alle, die hier echt tolle Teiche gebaut haben 

So doch ganz schön lang geworden und eigentlich wollte ich schon mal Danke sagen 
Servus Andrea


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo Trinity, Du schaffst das schon . Mit Technik bin ich aber auch immer leicht überfordert .


----------

